# Examples of Blogs Made into Books?



## GAD (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone have any examples of blogs that have successfully transferred into the published book realm?


----------



## caelum (Nov 19, 2010)

The internet writer Maddox and his rant blogging lead him directly into his bestseller, The Alphabet of Manliness.  The content of his blog was pretty comparable to the book: satirical, zany, macho, angry.  For the years he did it, the blog was also a great venue for him to prepare and hone his writing skill until he was capable of something like a book.


----------



## strangedaze (Nov 21, 2010)

here are some i know (book titles):

i hope they serve beer in hell

the happiness project

shit my dad says (well, twitter, but same idea)

zen habits 


i dont know anyone whose blogged fiction has led to anything, though a friend did get an agent interested in her vignette/memoir blog


----------



## RRMcAdams (Nov 22, 2010)

There have been a few friction blogs that have been turned into books, mostly by small press publishers. The one that I can think of off the top of my head would be J.L Bourne's Armageddon Day by Day. He started it as a blog then turned it into a book. The second in the trilogy was released not too long ago.


----------



## crocky (Dec 4, 2010)

Also Baghdad Burning (Baghdad Burning)
and Julie & Julia: 365 Days, 524 Recipes, 1 Tiny Apartment Kitchen by Julie Powell


----------

